# Vs. e X



## Que trem doido

Creio que X é usada em vez de contra no Brasil, no contexto de um jogo (Cruzeiro X Flamengo).  

É usada em Portugal também??  Sei que deve ser uma pergunta muita burra .


----------



## Vanda

Burra, não é, Trem.  Veja a tabela de jogos portugueses, (quadro completo no link) verá que todos eles usam X:


> Leixões  x  Boavista
> Paços Ferreira  x  Académica
> Marítimo  x  Porto
> União Leiria  x  Belenenses
> Sporting  x  Estrela Amadora
> Braga  x  Vitória Setúbal
> Naval  x  Benfica
> Nacional  x  V.Guimarães


----------



## joanamcbarata

Mais esclarecimentos aqui.


----------



## Psiqmar

Tanto faz usar o "X" ou o "versus", "vs". Normalmente se usa o X.


----------



## jazyk

Tanto faz usar x ou versus se você já sucumbiu a mais esse anglicismo, que não é o meu caso. Versus é uma preposição latina que significa em direção a e que os ingleses transformaram, sei lá por quê, assim como tantas outras palavras latinas que eles "deturparam" em contra. Não gosto da idéia de copiar um erro só porque os bambambãs da hegemonia político-científico-cultural (insira aqui o adjetivo que mais lhe aprouver) o consagraram, mas sei que estou sozinho nesta também (para dizer a verdade, não faço questão de ter companhia, já estou acostumado à solidão ).


----------



## Que trem doido

jazyk, o que você usaria nesta situação?

Desde que estou aqui para aprender mais sobre a língua, eu gostaria de saber quais são as opções (sendo elas de origem latina, ou se têm sidas mutiladas pelos bambambãs da hegemonia político-científico-cultural.)  

Penso que é importante conhecer os fundamentos da língua (de língua qualquer), mas também acredito que a língua é sujeita a evolução, modificação, e as "dores crescentes" como são a gente que a usa para comunicar-se.

Abraços,


----------



## jazyk

> jazyk, o que você usaria nesta situação?


X, como já foi sugerido, ou contra.

Com relação ao resto, a minha opinião já é conhecida por todos e não gostaria de entediá-los repetindo-me.


----------



## Que trem doido

Obrigado jazyk!


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Versus é uma preposição latina que significa em direção a e que os ingleses transformaram, sei lá por quê, assim como tantas outras palavras latinas que eles "deturparam", em contra.


 
Jazyk, você não acha que contra e em direção a são duas idéias de movimento idênticas, ou pelo menos muito semelhantes? Note que a preposição inglesa on também embute essas duas noções. Na minha humilde e, vá lá, ociosa opinião isso não é uma "deturpação".


----------



## Frajola

Que trem doido said:


> Penso que é importante conhecer os fundamentos da língua (de língua qualquer), mas também acredito que a língua é sujeita a evolução, modificação, e as "dores crescentes" como são a gente que a usa para comunicar-se.
> 
> Abraços,


 
Concordo contigo! Cada língua com sua idiossincrasia! Fundamentalmente o português as tem da mesma forma.

Você sendo americano pode achar curioso o modo como os brasileiros usam a palavra _outdoor_ para denotar _billboard_ (as of an ad sign). São as "deturpações" do lado de baixo do Equador. 

Com meu pouco conhecimento de inglês, percebo o volume de palavras estrangeiras que sua língua absorve quase que diariamente, aparentemente muito mais do que o português, modificando várias delas neste processo. É um traço de força, e não de falta de virtude!


----------



## Frajola

Que trem doido said:


> Creio que X é usada em vez de contra no Brasil, no contexto de um jogo (Cruzeiro X Flamengo).
> 
> É usada em Portugal também?? Sei que deve ser uma pergunta muita  muito burra .


 
"Muito" está _modificando o adjetivo_ burra. Neste caso, "muito" é um advérbio e não é flexionado, não sofre variação em gênero. 

"Muito" varia quando for usado como adjetivo, ou seja, quando _modificar_ _um substantivo_:

Eu cometi *muitos erros*.
Ela fez _*muitas perguntas*_.
Eles causaram *muita intriga*.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu não conhecia essa deturpação de 'versus' que o Jazyk apontou. Realmente, é melhor evitar, 'contra' é muita mais direto. 

Macunaíma, não creio que 'em direção a' e 'contra' tenham necessariamente significados tão semelhantes. Um rapaz pode ir em direção a uma rapariga de modo carinhoso, porém uma pessoa pode ir contra a outra de forma violenta. Afinal, isso me lembra o par 'ir ao encontro de' e 'ir de encontro a'. A primeira expressão indica um movimento fraterno, como duas pessoas indo abraçar-se, já a segunda poderia designar uma batida de carros. 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Não sei se o uso do latinismo _versus_ se deverá a influência inglesa. É comum em outras línguas europeias também. Pode ser um resquício do tempo em que os académicos se correspondiam em latim.


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> Não sei se o uso do latinismo _versus_ se deverá a influência inglesa. É comum em outras línguas europeias também. Pode ser um resquício do tempo em que os académicos se correspondiam em latim.


 

Perfeito, Outsider! Isso também me ocorreu. 

Seria necessária uma investigação de fato séria sobre isso antes de se falar em anglicismo. Nem sei se no caso apontado pelo Que Trem Doido, 'versus' seria a escolha em inglês. De qualquer modo, a palavra 'versus' está bem difundida no português do Brasil.

A hipóstese levantada pelo Macunaíma, em minha opnião, mereceria uma análise aprofundada. Não raramente, idéias cuja semelhança é sutil (aqui _locomoção_ em 'versus', _contato direto_ em 'against') podem resultar em associação/troca de significado, sim. 

As propriedades de _against_, digamos assim, teriam influenciado as de versus, e contrubuído para seu "novo" significado.

É um assunto fascinante e, como eu disse anteriormente, merece uma investigação por quem entende do assunto - o que não é o meu caso.


EDIT: Só não entendi como 'on' também traria consigo essas significações de 'versus ' e 'against', conforme afirmou Macunaíma.


----------



## Macunaíma

Frajola said:


> EDIT: Só não entendi como 'on' também traria consigo essas significações de 'versus ' e 'against', conforme afirmou Macunaíma.


 
Percebe-se isso em alguns phrasal verbs:

March *on *the enemy............ (marchar contra o inimigo)
Turn *on* somebody............... (volta-se contra alguém)
Draw a gun *on* somebody.......(sacar uma arma contra alguém)
Set *on* somebody..................(atacar/acometer alguém)

Em linguagem bancária, cheques são emitidos "*against *an account" mas "*on* a bank" embora o sentido seja o mesmo e a tradução em português para ambos seja "contra".


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Macunaíma, 

Eu não diria "emitir um cheque contra uma conta" mas "para" ou "[depositar] em". Creio que o modo de pensar em inglês não ajudaria muito neste caso. Mas meus conhecimentos de jargão bancário também são escassos; portanto, perdoe-me qualquer falha. 

Até.:


----------



## Macunaíma

Tagarela said:


> Eu não diria "emitir um cheque contra uma conta" mas "para" ou "[depositar] em". Creio que o modo de pensar em inglês não ajudaria muito neste caso. Mas meus conhecimentos de jargão bancário também são escassos; portanto, perdoe-me qualquer falha.


 
As pessoas normalmente não dizem mesmo _"emitir um cheque contra a conta"_, mas é assim que se fala _tecnicamente_, em relatórios contábeis e nos textos normativos, por exemplo. Eu já trabalhei em um banco, daí minha menção dos exemplos.

E o _modo de pensar inglês_ foi, na verdade, o pivô dessa discussão toda


----------



## Frajola

Macunaíma said:


> Percebe-se isso em alguns phrasal verbs:
> 
> March *on *the enemy............ (marchar contra o inimigo)
> Turn *on* somebody............... (volta-se contra alguém)
> Draw a gun *on* somebody.......(sacar uma arma contra alguém)
> Set *on* somebody..................(atacar/acometer alguém)
> 
> Em linguagem bancária, cheques são emitidos "*against *an account" mas "*on* a bank" embora o sentido seja o mesmo e a tradução em português para ambos seja "contra".


 

Perfeito, Macunaíma!

Ambas preposições _*against*_ e _*on*_ implicam contato físico com uma superfície. Veja só:

- She's leaning *against* the wall.
- The book is _*on*_ the table. (desculpe, não pude resistir!) 

Estes usos de _*on*_ nas frases que você escreveu é uma extensão metafórica a partir da idéia de contato. Só que aqui o contato se dá de forma que representa metaforicamente um "fardo". Imagine alguém carregando um peso sobre (_*on*_) sua cabeça. O fardo pesa sobre (_*on*_) alguém.

Podemos citar vários exemplos.

- Her car died *on* her.
- The next round's *on* me.
- The bank door buzzed *on* me. (don't you hate that?)
- My boss was really hard *on* me.
- He pulled a gun out *on* her.
- She told _*on*_ us. (nos dedurou)
- They put the blame *on* her.
- I'll make it easier *on* you. (aqui temos a extensão da idéia de fardo: vou tirar o fardo que está sobre (*on*) você)

E por aí vai.


Já em alguns de seus exemplos especificamente, acho que se poderia substituir _*on*_ por *against* sem muita mudança de sentido.

The dog turned *on* / _*against*_ his owner.
His fist banged _*on*_ / *against* the door.

Isso porque em ambos os casos os verbos *turn* e *bang* implicam uma ação mais bruta, com força. Ainda assim, _*against*_ parece dar mais força à ação, quando comparado com _*on*_.


Não quero me estender pois este é um fórum sobre português. Mas há outras semelhanças entre *on* e *against*. Não creio, contudo, que *on* se assemelhe a *against* quando esta preposição significa *versus*´.


Quanto à preposição _*contra*_, para se descrever transação bancária com cheque, sim, a mim também soa familiar. Contudo, eu conheço as seguintes construções:

Um cheque _*para*_ / *em nome de* ____________ (favorecido).
Um cheque *contra* __________ (banco *ou titular do cheque*)

Da mesma forma:

Uma nota fiscal *contra* (a pessoa jurídica que vai pagar)

Acho que é isso!


----------

